# What has gotten into the Nuggets?



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

I don't know what Jeff Bzedelik has been telling these guys, but they are running the offense to perfection and just killing the Clippers. 

The funny thing is their offense has looked good for the last 6-7 games. 

They are closing in on 60 before halftime. 

In their last 5 games they have scored 94, 108, 101, 110, 113. 

There offense seems to really be in a groove. If they are going to score like this but still make it difficult for opposing teams to score in the paint, the Nuggets are going to be tough the rest of the way.

Nugz fan this one's for you. :cheers:


----------



## DetBNyce (Jul 23, 2002)

Off-season additions of Boykins, Dre Miller, Carmelo, Lenard, Jon Barry, a healthy Marcus Camby, and a year under Nene's belt got into the Nuggets. They're not the same team as they were last year, they had some big acquisitions and changed about half their team. They're a good up and coming team.


----------



## Johnny Mac (May 6, 2003)

Andre Miller and Earl Boykins runnin the offense and neither have to play heavy minutes. Camby has been playing very well, Nene also, and Anderson is a playmaker. Melo is playing well, Barry and Lenard provide solid guard play. They got a few other players who seem to fit in and give them some solid minutes. 

Their coach has done a great job of getting this talent playing together, because there is plenty of teams who are just as talented but just cant put it together.


----------



## Johnny Mac (May 6, 2003)

and ANDRE MILLER just threw down a nasty dunk, out of nowhere. Hes playing extra inspired since the clipper crowd boo'd him a lotttt early in the game. Hes responded everytime though, with a nice pass or scoring emphaticly (sp?)


----------



## JuniorNoboa (Jan 27, 2003)

It's amazing there able to run such a good offence given that some have said their leading scorer is a selfish player with a bad attitude who does nothing but take bad shots, and will not pass the ball.


----------



## Jay-Ballin (Jul 18, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>John The Cool Kid</b>!
> and ANDRE MILLER just threw down a nasty dunk, out of nowhere. Hes playing extra inspired since the clipper crowd boo'd him a lotttt early in the game. Hes responded everytime though, with a nice pass or scoring emphaticly (sp?)


When I was watching that, I never expected him to dunk. I've never seen him dunk and I remember in a rookies vs. sophomores game, he was criticized for not dunking. Well, I guess this proves miller can play with emotion.


----------



## Like A Breath (Jun 16, 2003)

The team just looks comfortable with each other. They know their roles and they have a good balance of scorers like Earl Boykins and hustle guys like Nene and Ryan Bowen. I doubted Melo's ability to post up, but I was wrong. It's so strange to see a forward that doesn't have great strength or speed get into the lane with such simple moves.


----------



## NugzFan (Jul 26, 2002)

nuggets win! nuggets win!


----------



## NugzFan (Jul 26, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>newmessiah10</b>!
> I don't know what Jeff Bzedelik has been telling these guys, but they are running the offense to perfection and just killing the Clippers.
> 
> The funny thing is their offense has looked good for the last 6-7 games.
> ...


:buddies:


----------



## NugzFan (Jul 26, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>John The Cool Kid</b>!
> and ANDRE MILLER just threw down a nasty dunk, out of nowhere. Hes playing extra inspired since the clipper crowd boo'd him a lotttt early in the game. Hes responded everytime though, with a nice pass or scoring emphaticly (sp?)


did you see him early in the game...scored (and one) then made a gesture to the crowd. didnt flip them off but did something. what was that? like some sort of sign he flashed.


----------



## Johnny Mac (May 6, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Jay-Ballin</b>!
> When I was watching that, I never expected him to dunk. I've never seen him dunk and I remember in a rookies vs. sophomores game, he was criticized for not dunking. Well, I guess this proves miller can play with emotion.


Yea, thats what was so nasty about the dunk. Nobody in the building was expecting that, and even though he didnt get that high on the dunk, it was still nasty because he had a guy riding him and hes not known for it...I was just like whoa. 



> Originally posted by <b>NugzFan</b>!
> did you see him early in the game...scored (and one) then made a gesture to the crowd. didnt flip them off but did something. what was that? like some sort of sign he flashed.


Yea I saw that, I'm not sure what he was doing. Maybe he was doing the "and 1" signal to the crowd like the way the refs do. Then he looked at the crowd afterwards since they were booing him everytime he got the ball early on.


----------



## BobbyDigital32 (Mar 16, 2003)

The Clippers deserved to lose that one. The only thing entertaining to me during that game was when Ely pushed down Nene in the last 30 seconds.


----------



## thegza (Feb 18, 2003)

Nugz fans knew we were going to be special this season. But ofcourse, most of you just laughed at us telling us we're nothing special because we had a bunch of young talent. We got critisized for labelling Carmelo Anthony as our future superstar. Well right now, our team is extremelly ballanced. We have 2 PG's that share minutes and simply, Earl Boykins has been our MVP. 'Melo has not only brought the Nugz back to life, but his role is not to jack up too many shots or be the main man. Carmelo isn't the main point of attack, just yet. When 'Melo becomes the star, he will be nasty. Right now, we're using the whole team. We have no go-to-guy, but it's obvious when 'Melo settles in he'll be getting the ball alot more.

So to everyone who didn't believe in us; Go suck a fat one!


----------



## MightyReds2020 (Jul 19, 2002)

Andre, most everyone was saying Nuggets did a nice job during offseason. People were just saying you guys are not playoffs contenders just yet but people praised your team's moves. Chill out man don't act like the world is against your team.


----------



## TheRifleman (May 20, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>newmessiah10</b>!
> I don't know what Jeff Bzedelik has been telling these guys, but they are running the offense to perfection and just killing the Clippers.
> 
> The funny thing is their offense has looked good for the last 6-7 games.
> ...


Kiki knew what he was doing, obviously. 

They are fun to watch. Last year, they had defense and not enough offense - this year, they have both.

Getting a healthy Camby back,
having Nene with a year under his belt, 
signing 2 excellent PGs,
and adding a great back up #2 guard in Jon Barry was what Carlmelo needed when he came to the NBA!


----------



## Jockrider (Jun 25, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Jay-Ballin</b>!
> 
> 
> When I was watching that, I never expected him to dunk. I've never seen him dunk and I remember in a rookies vs. sophomores game, he was criticized for not dunking. Well, I guess this proves miller can play with emotion.


So dunking means you have emotion.


----------



## reHEATed (Jun 29, 2003)

They have a good mix of players. If Camby could stay healthy, they have a good shot at the 8th seed in the west


----------



## NugzFan (Jul 26, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>BobbyDigital32</b>!
> The Clippers deserved to lose that one. The only thing entertaining to me during that game was when Ely pushed down Nene in the last 30 seconds.


that was helarious. ely shoved him down, nene got back up and as ely talked trash, nene laughed in his face. ely needs to pick his fights better.


----------



## jokeaward (May 22, 2003)

OUT: Junior Harrington as the freakin' starting PG. That's gotta help.


----------



## "Matt!" (Jul 24, 2002)

Edited because of bad info.


----------



## JazzMan (Feb 26, 2003)

Yeah, the NUggets have been overlooked somewhat in all the hoopla over the Jazz, but they're both playing out of their skins! Denver's offense is so much better than last year its unreal.

THey have a real chance of holding onto a playoff place.

Unbelievable!


----------



## pavlo11 (Jul 8, 2003)

Keep it going. Nuggets remember you and the Jazz are supposed to be celler dwellers. The Jazz still could fall later on but good luck to the over acheivers:grinning: both Nuggets and Jazz:cheers:


----------



## NugzFan (Jul 26, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>pavlo11</b>!
> Keep it going. Nuggets remember you and the Jazz are supposed to be celler dwellers. The Jazz still could fall later on but good luck to the over acheivers:grinning: both Nuggets and Jazz:cheers:


ill drink to that!


----------



## JazzMan (Feb 26, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>NugzFan</b>!
> 
> 
> ill drink to that!


Are you old enough??


----------



## NugzFan (Jul 26, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>JazzMan</b>!
> 
> 
> Are you old enough??


does it matter? 

i mean, really now.


----------

